# akzente doppelt



## Dragen (30. August 2006)

hab ein kleines, vor allem nerviges, problem...
wenn ich irgendwo die akzente (^, `, ´) benutzen will, schreibt mein pc die doppelt... so kann ich jetzt auch keine buchstaben mehr mit den dingern bestücken. muss irgendwie am betriebssystem liegen (windows xp home edition). nachdem ich es neu installiert hatte, gings erstmal. jetzt hab ich wieder das gleiche problem...

gegoogelt hab ich schon. ich bin definitiv nicht der einzige mit diesem problem. aber ne lösung scheints nicht zu geben...


----------



## hikeda_ya (30. August 2006)

Mal doofe Frage bei den Akzenten Tipst Du einmal auf die Tastatur und dann erscheint erst mal nix, und beim zweiten mal Drücken des gewünschten Akzenten kommt es doppelt


----------



## Dragen (30. August 2006)

genau das macht er ja eben nicht, sonst wär ja alles in ordnung...

ich drück *einmal* auf ^ und er schreibt ^ ^ (ohne das leerzeichen)


----------



## hikeda_ya (30. August 2006)

ist das in jedem Programm so


----------



## Maik (30. August 2006)

*offtopic*

@Dragen: bitte achte in deinen Beiträgen auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung, siehe Netiquette Nr.15.


----------



## Dragen (30. August 2006)

> ist das in jedem Programm so


auf jeden Fall in allen, die ich benutze... also wahrscheinlich schon.

@Maik
werds mir angewöhnen... thx

/e: merke grade, dass es im IExplorer doch noch normal funktioniert..


----------



## lol4it (8. Juli 2010)

habe das problem auch...
was is die lösung?


----------



## timestamp (8. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht helfen dir ja diese Links.
Gab es bei Google unter dem Stichwort "akzente werden doppelt geschrieben", ich hab mal nur die ersten 3 genommen.

http://forum.chip.de/windows-xp/verweis-akzent-striche-schreiben-doppelt-752430.html
http://www.administrator.de/index.php?content=40759
http://forum.chip.de/windows-xp/verweis-akzent-striche-schreiben-doppelt-752430.html


----------

